# Need help with2007 dodge charger 2.7 liter



## CrazyGuy (Nov 18, 2017)

Looks like an EGR tube.


----------



## Rob_hdz1994 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you I changed the gasket and I'm barely getting to work on my cars


----------

